# B-drol, Perfect PCT Stack, TUDCA, and more this week!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Aug 11, 2016)

*Muscle Research Thursday Sale!!!*




*Once again we have another great sale this week...featuring B-drol, Perfect Post Cycle Therapy Stack, TUDCA, VPX mTORC1, and Premium Powders Ashwagandha...which we are having a BOGO FREE deal on!!! 


Ashwagandha is actually a very interesting herb that has many benefits such as may help reduce feelings of stress, anxiety, or fatigue, support immune system function, may increase testosterone, increase libido acting as a powerful aphrodisiac, enhancing sexual prowess and endurance, also aid in sperm fertility and motility, may aid in memory support and mental concentration, reduce pain and be helpful to individuals suffering from chronic pain, increase muscular endurance and stamina, and reduce negative effects of aging...seems to me a herb that not only any male would be interested in, but benefits for anyone!


Below is a video from Dr. Joseph Mercola, we will let him explain more in depth the benefits of this herb also referred to as Indian Ginseng...so check it out, I found it pretty interesting...


*
























*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Last call guys ! tomorrow we will be moving on to our new sale, like we do every single thursday of the year *


----------

